# RIP young Marine - <kleenex alert>



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 1, 2016)

Don't know how I missed this story...the young man is the son of an active duty Staff Sgt.

Semper Fi, Wyatt.

Boy dies after being named honorary Marine in California

_SAN DIEGO — An 8-year-old boy with a rare, genetic disease has died a day after being made an honorary Marine, his father said.

Wyatt Gillette died Sunday with a developmental disorder that causes seizures and kidney failure, his father, Jeremiah Gillette, told The Marine Corps Times (8-year-old passes away a day after becoming Honorary Marine ).

Wyatt was honored in a formal ceremony Saturday at Camp Pendleton near San Diego, where his father serves as a drill sergeant.

Video and photos of the ceremony show Wyatt dressed in fatigues and seated in his wheelchair while being presented with a framed certificate and an official Marine Corps pin.

Marine Corps Commandant General Robert Neller agreed to make Wyatt an honorary Marine in response to a petition._

_The honor is bestowed on just a few people every year and recognizes civilians who have made extraordinary contributions to the Marine Corps._


----------



## 104TN (Aug 1, 2016)

I can't fathom the pain and heartache Staff Sergeant Gillette and his wife are feeling. Hopefully they can find some small comfort in one of Wyatt's last days also being one of his best.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Man this just sucks, but I am glad the USMC did this right.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 2, 2016)

What a great day for Wyatt. This was probably very moving for each Marine that was present for the ceremony.

Wyatt's syndrome is very nasty with no cure, and supportive care at best. It is Aicardi-Goutieres Syndrome: Aicardi-Goutieres Syndrome - United Leukodystrophy Foundation United Leukodystrophy Foundation.

Rest In God's Own Peace, Marine.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rest in Peace young wartior.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm hoping there's a Heaven's playground for you, little guy. Prayers out for your Mommy and Daddy.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah, I don't watch stuff like this.  Not because I am insensitive bastard, it's just now that I have kids, too, it hits me in the feels knowing that for the grace of God go we.....


----------



## x SF med (Aug 2, 2016)

Drive on young Marine, your battle, though short, is over.  Peace.


----------



## CDG (Aug 2, 2016)

RIP young Marine.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 2, 2016)

That's fucking terrible. Semper Fi young man.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 2, 2016)

Semper Fi

It's getting a little dusty in here.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 2, 2016)

Semper Fi my brother.  RIP


----------

